# Fascinate bootanimation Rootzwiki mix up glitched Bios



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

hey guys
i finally made something
sort of i didnt really make it but ya put together here for you
this animation is made of fascinate bios and glitched animation
this is the first that actually worked so dont be to harsh on me lol

http://db.tt/ZrFYZuCG

INSTALL
rename it to just bootanimation.zip then
you have to use a file manager and paste it into
system/media of you phone
then reboot and done

sorry no visually as of now maybe some one can help me with that

thanks go to Glitch team bec i dont really know who made animation and JaeKar99, Protonus

i am currently changing things still....

update should be coming soon..


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

Pls leave feed back this is the first thing that has worked lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## D00SH (May 27, 2012)

i cant get the link to work


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

D00SH said:


> i cant get the link to work


sorry its fixed now lol OK now its fixed


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

DUDE!!!! this is totally what i was looking for a while ago for my set up, this is awesome, seriously. THANK YOU!

i really like it how it is, though i'm sure there's a few tweaks you could do to make it perfect.


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

im working on making my own, thats just like a test to see if i could lol im going to completely remake alot of bio boots  thank you for letting me know something

oh and my goal if anyone could help me i want to make a boot bios that can recognize what android verson, rom, kernal, and recovery yyou have can anyone help ive found the prop but dont know how to link it

MEHHH another fail :9


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

Mehhhh can someone tell me why they don't show a image

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

anyone wanna see my progress ima take a smoke break for now

I think its poop let me know if you wanna see


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

yeah im not seeing the bootani, i deleted my stock in sytem/media replaced it with the renamed zip. also changed permissions...for some reason i still have the same animation, thinking romtoolbox might use a different directory? thats what i used to change from stock AOKP animation, i tried dropping the.zip in data/local but nope just blackness


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

puk3n said:


> yeah im not seeing the bootani, i deleted my stock in sytem/media replaced it with the renamed zip. also changed permissions...for some reason i still have the same animation, thinking romtoolbox might use a different directory? thats what i used to change from stock AOKP animation


no rt uses the same directory, that's weird did you name it right and I just copy and paste it to where it needs to be

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

KaptinKrunK said:


> no rt uses the same directory, that's weird did you name it right and I just copy and paste it to where it needs to be
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


oh yeah, re-named the zip to bootanimation.zip but see i had an animation d/l from romtoolbox, does screwing things really.from a rom toolbox bootani, the stock "disable boot animation" does not affect a flashed romtoolbox animation. however i have a fresh rom flash so ima give it another go... ill report back, yep works now  thanks think this one is a keeper


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

puk3n said:


> oh yeah, re-named the zip to bootanimation.zip but see i had an animation d/l from romtoolbox, does screwing things really.from a rom toolbox bootani, the stock "disable boot animation" does not affect a flashed romtoolbox animation. however i have a fresh rom flash so ima give it another go... ill report back, yep works now  thanks think this one is a keeper


i made a tool one to was going to make several today but got busy


----------

